# Grilled Venison for breakfast



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

He guys I cooked this venison on my George Foreman this morning before coming to work, man it was tasty!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2007)

wow 

talk about some great food porn this morning.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm cooking a "Larry".   Look at the size of the head!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I'm cooking a "Larry".   Look at the size of the head!



 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 4, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I'm cooking a "Larry".   Look at the size of the head!



I will be watching for your thread with all the pics you are going to take.  

Plate looks good Larry.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 4, 2007)

Hay Larry busted me.   I'll be a man and admit it. So the truth be told, I was consuming adult beverages and the batteries were dead in the camera.(duha) After I ate, I hooked the camera up to the confuser and damn , no pics.(duha)   so I just shot that one off. Feel better now Larry? I sure do. WTFC. You been hanging around Joker? How about correcting my grammar and spelling too. BUCKET HEAD.    It's all good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Hay Larry busted me.   I'll be a man and admit it. So the truth be told, I was consuming adult beverages and the batteries were dead in the camera.(duha) After I ate, I hooked the camera up to the confuser and damn , no pics.(duha)   so I just shot that one off. Feel better now Larry? I sure do. WTFC. You been hanging around Joker? How about correcting my grammar and spelling too. BUCKET HEAD.    It's all good!



Oh man it's all in fun!  Don't turn into a sensitive little biznatch too!  If we can't joke with one another who can we joke with?  No post some recent pic's!    

And NO I'm not going to start correcting your grammer either..............there's not enough time in the day!


----------



## john pen (Jun 4, 2007)

Great, now Pigs is going to start losing customers....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Great, now Pigs is going to start losing customers....



*CLASSIC! *


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jun 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Oh man it's all in fun!  Don't turn into a sensitive little biznatch too!  If we can't joke with one another who can we joke with?  No post some recent pic's!
> 
> And NO I'm not going to start correcting your grammer either..............there's not enough time in the day!



Should be, "If we can't joke with one another, with whom can we joke?"

Just trying to help,
Rich


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3s8vr1d4]Oh man it's all in fun!  Don't turn into a sensitive little biznatch too!  If we can't joke with one another who can we joke with?  No post some recent pic's!
> 
> And NO I'm not going to start correcting your grammer either..............there's not enough time in the day!



Should be, "If we can't joke with one another, with whom can we joke?"

Just trying to help,
Rich[/quote:3s8vr1d4]

 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2007)

and btw, it's Grammar.  DA


----------



## john pen (Jun 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> and btw, it's Grammar.  DA


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> and btw, it's Grammar.  DA



I'll beat Finney to it............."I'm an idiot"!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":13wg0d84]and btw, it's Grammar.  DA



I'll beat Finney to it............."I'm an idiot"![/quote:13wg0d84]


Truer werds where nevar spokin. :roll:


----------

